
Show HN: A recommendation service for swiftly finding new books to read - qrv3w
https://www.booksuggestions.ninja/
======
WhatTheyRead
Interesting idea, and something similar to the concept I am trying to build in
the content curation sense. Check it out www.whattheyread.xyz - would be great
to connect.

~~~
qrv3w
Yeah neat! Let's connect. DM @nicenovelninja

------
mars4rp
put a link to amazon on your result, so I don't have to copy and search. and
you may make some money too.

~~~
qrv3w
Thanks, that's a good idea.

------
adityar
i said:

* zero to one

* getting to plan B

neither worked. am i doing it wrong?

